# italian style fatty!! with qview



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

Decided to mix it up a bit and make an italian style fatty for some friends at a get together.


sorry about the lack of preparation pics, you know how it is when you're drinking whiskey. here she is all wrapped and ready

here she is after 3 hours in the smoke (hickory) and a few minutes under the broiler, got a little darker than I hoped (again, whiskey)

my buddy jay, giving his opinion. note the size of the drinks on the right, one thing I learned, whiskey=darker bacon.

cut picture, I used pepperoni, green peppers and onions, garlic, and provolone cheese.

good cross section pic, I tell ya what, provolone cheese is the way to go, it holds up nicely, no lava.

on the plate and ready to be devoured, this thing was delicious! thanks for looking!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Good idea with the provolone, will have to try that next time.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks great - did you use Italian sausage with the theme you chose>


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

of course my friend, what else?!? :)


----------



## smokey2569 (Feb 10, 2010)

Screw all this fattie talk...lets focus on the whiskey. 

What kind of whiskey do you prefer when you smoke fatties? Whiskey has usually lead me to not only forget that food was in the oven, but also where my house was, how to drive, and the fact that I am married.

I love whiskey...


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm generally a Jack man, although this time I was drinking crown royal and seven.  good stuff, and yes I have the same maladies that come along with me drinking the brown stuff :) cheers!


----------



## smokey2569 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahh...Jack and Crown. My 2 favorite brown liquids...Crown and ginger is one of my favorites, but only behind Jack and Coke. It tastes like candy...


----------



## reichl (Feb 10, 2010)

Makers Mark is where it's at. If I dont feel like paying for Makers or Jack, it's smooth as silk Kessler 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Oh and nice fatty!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 10, 2010)

Great looking fattie !!!   Why do i suddenly want a drink now?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Jim Beam for me please!!! Great lookin' fattie, don't forget to take your fish oil pills!


----------



## newflame (Feb 10, 2010)

I kind of forget about kessler, I had a bad experience with that stuff when I was a younger man, grandma had a bottle of it in her garage that she had forgotten about, and you know how kids are :)  I see you're an always sunny fan..that's probably my favorite show on TV, I wish they ran new episodes all year round :)  KITTEN MITTONS!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks delicious!  I'll have to try provolone next time I make some.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good time, and good fattie.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 10, 2010)

Now that is one fine looking fattie you have there. Now Mike you don't need a reason to have a drink.


----------



## newflame (Feb 11, 2010)

while we're on the topic of whiskey..


----------



## smokey2569 (Feb 11, 2010)

I need one of those in my backyard...

About to pour the first one of the day for the Duels. Nothing like a mixed drink at 1:30 pm on a Thursday.


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crown for me. I've had a few of those whiskey colored smokes.
Good looking fatty and q-view.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 11, 2010)

Good Looking Fattie, and I am a jack man too


----------

